

How Are the Mighty Fallen - On Peer reviews and Rejected Papers - yarapavan
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/how-are-the-mighty-fallen/

======
yarapavan
Link to Original 1994 paper - "How Are the Mighty Fallen: Rejected Classic
Articles by Leading Economists"
[http://www.unifr.ch/wipol/assets/files/PhD%20Course/gans_she...](http://www.unifr.ch/wipol/assets/files/PhD%20Course/gans_shepherd1994.pdf)

